# Kann meinen Char nicht laden



## Kashra (20. Juli 2008)

hello,

ich kan im charplanner meinen char "Rhók" nicht laden...
alle anderen ladet der planner ohne probleme,.. aber bei Rhók passiet nüx...

irgendjemand eine idee?

*edit*

kann das am stricherl ober dem ó liegen?
grad gemerkt das man keinen char mit "oberstrich" laden kann..


----------



## Hollywarrior (20. August 2008)

hab das selbe Problem hab in meinem Nick auch "ô". Gibt es dafür keine Lösung?


----------



## BrAnDoX (27. August 2008)

Hollywarrior schrieb:


> hab das selbe Problem hab in meinem Nick auch "ô". Gibt es dafür keine Lösung?


hallo weiss nit obs hier hin gehört bin neu^^aber wie kann  ich meine charaktere hochladen find die funktion nicht zum hochladen?


----------



## Qonix (28. August 2008)

Rechts wo Profile steht.

Deine Sig ist viel zu gross, änder sie besser sonst gibts ärger.


----------



## Elinar (29. August 2008)

Hallo 

Habe auch das Problem dass meine "Elinar" das BLASC nicht auf meine Buffed Seite hochladet. Ich habe auch andere gefragt die können es mir auch nicht sagen an was es liegen könnte. hoffe nur mir könnte mal jemand dabei helfen.

Mein Nick ist zwar auch Elinar aber das hat ja nicht damit zu tun denke ich mal.


MfG 

Elinar


----------



## campino76 (17. September 2008)

jo, kann meine Hexe leider auch nicht laden, weil ein "â" darin vorkommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielleicht wird das ja mal behoben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cictani (1. Oktober 2008)

Jo das Prob hab ich auch, die Ursache sind unterschiedliche Charaktercodierungen. Buffed verwendet ISO-8859-1, wow-europe verwendet aber UTF-8. Bei Chars, die nur die Standard ASCII Zeichen beinhalten ist dies egal, weil dort die Codierungen gleich sind.

Allerdings bei allem was erweitertem ASCII Zeichensatz entspricht gibts halt Probleme.


----------



## mKey^ (6. Oktober 2008)

Habe das selbe problem mit meinen char "Mkéy" bitte schnell "buffen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

#mkey


----------

